# Another hobby/interest...



## dOttY (Sep 12, 2011)

Just thought I'd share one of my other interests.  My hubby has a FaceBook page/business where he makes (hand turns) pens, keyrings, cutlery etc., made from timbers and acrylics on a lathe.  

I've done a couple of pens, but I'm too slow!

















Oh, and yes, I have a pen fetish, LoL 

(Yes I have authority to use these pics.  I took them, and they do belong to myself and my hubby.  )


----------



## soapbuddy (Sep 12, 2011)

Love the colors; especially all the teals and greens!


----------



## LauraHoosier (Sep 12, 2011)

Oh my gosh!  Must control my pen fetish!  Those are beautiful!!


----------



## aroma (Sep 13, 2011)

I am a pen addict. I love to collect pens. My mouth is drooling. Those are awesome


----------



## Relle (Sep 13, 2011)

Love nice pens to write with, what are they made from Dotty ?


----------



## Chay (Sep 13, 2011)

Such beautiful workmanship!


----------



## dOttY (Sep 14, 2011)

Thanks for such wonderful positive feedback 

Relle, hubby turns pens from Australian Resin, Timber and Acrylic.

He has so many different blanks, because when I go shopping, I can't help myself and fall in love with so many pen blanks!  The variety out there is amazing.

This is an Australian Resin blank (Pearl), and one of my top favs:


----------



## Sibi (Sep 14, 2011)

I love pens too!  I'm drooling here!


----------



## ElkRiverSoapCo (Jan 17, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful. Can you send us the link to your hubby's page?


----------



## dOttY (Jan 18, 2012)

Thanks for the lovely comments everyone 

Here is his FaceBook page:

http://www.facebook.com/thepenshop


----------



## libraej2007 (Jan 22, 2012)

Very Nice!


----------



## dcornett (Feb 1, 2012)

Wow! Very nice....


----------



## dOttY (Feb 5, 2012)

Thanks Guys


----------



## Chay (Feb 5, 2012)

Does your husband have a website other than facebook where you can view and purchase his pens?


----------



## LauraHoosier (Feb 5, 2012)

> Does your husband have a website other than facebook where you can view and purchase his pens?





> Thanks for the lovely comments everyone Smile
> 
> Here is his FaceBook page:
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/thepenshop



It was 4 posts above yours.


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Feb 7, 2012)

Just gorgeous pens.  :wink:


----------

